# Good 3-season tent for backpacking?



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

I am looking to buy a 3-season tent to use for the muzzleloader deer hunt. What tent would you recommend? I am looking to spend $100 to $200 on a 1, or 2 man tent.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I prefer the Eureka line of tents, durable and moderately priced. To keep weight down a 1-man is the best, but they are not very comfortable. Usually I sleep on the ground and just put a tent up for protection against bad weather, and lions and tigers and bears. jk

http://store.eurekatent.com/see-all-tents?&n=0&va=t

see: viewtopic.php?f=61&t=40256


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Bivy sack. Very light weight. Just a water proof cover for your sleeping bag and pad. Plenty of good ones out there. Just do a search or hit your local outdoors store.


----------



## fishawk (Aug 23, 2009)

Tents are one of those things that you get what you pay for. The better brand tents will have aluminum poles and higher quality, lighter materials to save you weight. I like Mountain Hardwear and Big Agnes tents. MSR and Black Diamond also make nice tents. If you shop the internet you can find them at reasonable prices. REI makes a good backpacking tent for around $150. It's more of a personal preference once you start looking at better quality tents. Camofire has had some Alps Mountaineering tents on lately for just over $100 that would be worth looking at. Best thing to do is go to REI or Kirkhams and brouse the tents. Crawl in them and lay down. Make sure it's going to suit your needs before you drop some $. For the extra pound or so, go with the 2 man tent. It will make your sleeping arrangements much more enjoyable. Just my .02


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

Tarptent Check out www.tarptent.com


----------

